# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Laundry/shower waterproofing

## Gambier

Hi, 
I'm only new to bathroom renos and im looking at a laundry conversion. When the house was built, the laundry was originally intended to have a shower in it. The taps and shower rose fittings have been plumbed in and the floor has the aluminium angle in it as it would have been waterproofed for the shower, with shower waste. But the only wall tiles is a border of skirting tiles.  
The client wants to complete the shower and tile the walls. but the wals arent water proofed. Its been suggested to me that we could throw up some sheets of villaboard resting on the skirting tiles, essentially packing the walls out flush with the skirting tiles. then waterproof the villaboard down and over the existing skirting tiles to the already tiled floor of the shower. then tiles over all of that. The reasoning for this is that he didnt want to remove the skirting tile and risk damging the waterproofing behind. 
Client wants to minimize cost and not have to do the floor tiles  
This doesnt sound safe, and what would you suggest?

----------


## phild01

How old is the construction.  Seems there is a tiled floor with fall to the waste already.
Why can't the tiling continue up the existing wall. What is the existing wall.
I would not want to re-sheet as you say.
Strange thing is, as much as people go on about waterproofing shower walls (and I do it), if wall tiling is done properly, no water will reach the house frame anyway.  The critical area is the floor, and if it is an old build with timber framed walls, I would want to know what is there is properly waterproofed.

----------


## Gambier

existing wall is fibro but is not waterproofed. Only the floor.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I missed this one.  What did you end up doing? 
Good luck and fair winds.

----------


## Gambier

Well i did what insuggested. I put up some villaboard sitting on top of the skirting tile. my tiler/waterproofer

----------


## Gambier

Well i did what insuggested. I put up some villaboard sitting on top of the skirting tile. my tiler/waterproofer waterproofed down the villa over the tile down to the floor. Water would have to track up behind the skirting tile over the existing waterproofing to cause problems.

----------

